# OKI 3200 on a Mac



## anothermacuser (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi everyone. My first post here.

I've got an OKI 3200 and don't know where else to look for a printer that will let me use it on my PowerBook G4. Anyone?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

anothermacuser said:


> Hi everyone. My first post here.
> 
> I've got an OKI 3200 and don't know where else to look for a printer that will let me use it on my PowerBook G4. Anyone?


Welcome.

I assume you mean "driver" where you said "printer" in the above post. I have just visited the OKI web site, and it offers Mac drivers for the 3200 printer. Here is the link for the drivers for Mac OS X (non-Intel): link.

If this does not work your best option will be to contact OKI directly and ask them if they have updated drivers for your particular machine and OS.


----------

